# Vetrano/Verona: bleeding the brew boiler



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anybody know what the arrowed fitting is in the top of the brew boiler in this picture (Vetrano 2B), and whether it can be used to bleed air from the boiler?









thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a blanking plug for a hole that is no longer used since they moved to the combined Vac Breaker and Safety Valve. Don't get over concerned about bleeding this boiler, it will always fill to the level of the top thermosyphon pipe and when under pressure will fill the rest of the way once the group lever is closed. The head space in the boiler will be small when running and will gradually be absorbed over time....no need to bleed it.

P.S. I advise you not to use the blanking plug for bleeding.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Many thanks for that, I wasn't that keen on removing it anyway (small hex key, soft material). The reason I'd prefer to get the air out now, rather than wait, is that I've just installed a slayer like flow profiling system, and this works much better without any air in the system. I'll see how it goes. It's a bit of a pain that quick mill seem to have moved the pressure gauge take off to the pump side of the non return valve, as it makes it difficult to work out what's going on.

On your comment; the vac breaker is for the steam boiler though isn't it, and shouldn't have any effect on the brew circuit? Maybe I'm misunderstanding you.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GlennV said:


> Many thanks for that, I wasn't that keen on removing it anyway (small hex key, soft material). The reason I'd prefer to get the air out now, rather than wait, is that I've just installed a slayer like flow profiling system, and this works much better without any air in the system. I'll see how it goes. It's a bit of a pain that quick mill seem to have moved the pressure gauge take off to the pump side of the non return valve, as it makes it difficult to work out what's going on.
> 
> On your comment; the vac breaker is for the steam boiler though isn't it, and shouldn't have any effect on the brew circuit? Maybe I'm misunderstanding you.


no your not my mistake, I think there is one on the steam boiler...that other blanking plug could be either a sensor that was moved, or an thermosyphon pipe, I remember asking them to move something...that said it could be the take of for the test pressure gauge, when they test the boilers. I simply can't remember. However, advice not to use it still stands.


----------

